# White spots and sportiness on mugs



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

Help! Just spent $500 on mugs, bowls, wraps, etc from Maryland China and can't get anything to work consistently. I'm getting white spots and areas of grainy spottiness. Would like to post picture but having a real problem with this app. I know brow means it's burnt - but what are white spots?? I tried to increase wrap pressure and making sure the transfer was not too close to the handle... Not sure what to do! Could it be bad mugs?? Happens with both 15 and 11 oz mugs... Wishing right now I had just bought everything from Conde and a mug press.


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

Went to my laptop so I could post a few pics... Anyone with any ideas of WHY this is happening? Is it the coating on the mugs or something with the wraps? Or something I'm doing wrong? I baked them for 14 minutes at 400 degrees...


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

You have to really dial in on some ovens but it looks like you're still a little too close to the handle. It could be the wrap as well, not getting tight enough more towards the handle. Can you tell if the mug surface is smooth and even? Some of the cheap mug's surface won't come out smooth and even all the way around; more towards the handles, top and bottom edges. White spots usually means there's no contact or not enough pressure with the paper.

The bowls shouldn't have handles, so wrap one of the bowls and see if you get a clean print.

Back the image away from the handles 1/16" and try again. If you still see spots, move the image another 1/16" away from the handles and try again. The grainyness is the mug being cooked too much and the image wanting to start blurring. Take a minute off the cooking time and see if it gets better. It did that to me in the beginning and less time fixed that.


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

Thank you so much for the info! I kinda thought the white spots has to do with a lack of contact - that's why I made the design shorter and I taped down the entire edge of the transfer on each side of the handle... I even made the wrap tighter so it would make better contact. I will definitely try again after making the design even shorter and further away from the handle... I was cooking it for 14 minutes but will try 13 and see what happens. I was wondering why some areas were looking patchy! I also placed it in a very warm bath right out of the oven. Maybe I should rethink that too. Just trying to decide if I should let it cool with the transfer on, or try to peel that off right away and then let it cool... I'm just afraid that trying to peel it while hot, I might make it ghost.


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

Ok so tried another 3 mugs. Got white areas on all 3, even though I shortened the transfer and I also still had splotchy areas, as well. I shorten the time by 1 minute with each, and I think it actually got worse instead of better. The last one was only cooked for 11 minutes and had A LOT of white and patchiness... I don't know what to think! Wasted 5 mugs so far and still not one decent print. At least with the 15 oz mugs, I only had one blem... I wanted to rule out the wrap as the culprit so I was gonna buy one from Conde but the multi-sized one is sold out... I also wonder if it's the coating in the mugs. There were other areas other than by the handle (where it said Birthday Bash) that had a whitish haziness... Wish I knew someone with a press that could test a mug for me... This is really frustrating and costly!!


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

AngelicEndeavour said:


> Ok so tried another 3 mugs. Got white areas on all 3, even though I shortened the transfer and I also still had splotchy areas, as well. I shorten the time by 1 minute with each, and I think it actually got worse instead of better. The last one was only cooked for 11 minutes and had A LOT of white and patchiness... I don't know what to think! Wasted 5 mugs so far and still not one decent print. At least with the 15 oz mugs, I only had one blem... I wanted to rule out the wrap as the culprit so I was gonna buy one from Conde but the multi-sized one is sold out... I also wonder if it's the coating in the mugs. There were other areas other than by the handle (where it said Birthday Bash) that had a whitish haziness... Wish I knew someone with a press that could test a mug for me... This is really frustrating and costly!!


I use both an Oven and I have 4 DK3 mug presses. PM me and I'll help ya out.


----------



## UCDISPLAY (Mar 19, 2016)

mug wrap + household convection oven will solve you issue. PM me for detail.


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

UCDISPLAY said:


> mug wrap + household convection oven will solve you issue. PM me for detail.


She IS using mug wrap and oven lol.
@AngelicEndeavour PM me if you want me to test your image and mug.


----------



## flymonkey (Mar 10, 2016)

AngelicEndeavour said:


> Went to my laptop so I could post a few pics... Anyone with any ideas of WHY this is happening? Is it the coating on the mugs or something with the wraps? Or something I'm doing wrong? I baked them for 14 minutes at 400 degrees...


Have you thought about moisture or oil transfer from your hands on the wrap?


----------



## UCDISPLAY (Mar 19, 2016)

please take a look image attached, this is how imprinted by mug wrap supposed looked like.


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

I think I've tried just about everything. Wiped down wrap, washed mug before applying transfer, adjusted length of transfer to ensure its under the mug wrap, shortened baking time, etc. NO LUCK. The used transfer always seems to look the same no matter what the conditions were... I'm beginning to think it's either the wrap or the coating. I've now done 7, and can't get ONE correctly.

I started off at 14 minutes today and ensuring every edge was taped down tightly - no good - printing toward bottom of mug was brown and blurry (overcooked), but edge near handle has white spot again!

2nd mug tonight was cooked for only 12 minutes. Transfer was shortened even more to allow more space around handle, thinking maybe it's not making full contact. Mug came out spotty on edges near handle with one light spot. Text near bottom of mug is blurry (date, "BASH", and love, laughter). There is also 4 dimples in the porcelain around the Apostrophe in "Grace's". I give up!!


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

I forgot to mention I changed to 15 oz mugs. I figured the amount of space that was kind of open bc of the latch on the mug wrap, might just be too large for the 11 oz mugs -- so I figured that would be less of an issue with a larger mug, so I tried the 15 oz mugs tonight. Still didn't work! Can't seem to upload photos here tonight either... Having a terrible day today. My 18 year old cat passed away while I was at work.today. F my life...


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

AngelicEndeavour said:


> I forgot to mention I changed to 15 oz mugs. I figured the amount of space that was kind of open bc of the latch on the mug wrap, might just be too large for the 11 oz mugs -- so I figured that would be less of an issue with a larger mug, so I tried the 15 oz mugs tonight. Still didn't work! Can't seem to upload photos here tonight either... Having a terrible day today. My 18 year old cat passed away while I was at work.today. F my life...


I've sent you PMs to try and help...


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

Walking Zombie - I know you've offered help, and I really appreciate it! I've just been so busy every day, I literally haven't had a second to work on a solution. I didn't even know you PM'd me...


----------

